# Best Quality strain for a Small Stealth grow ?



## DOT5262 (Aug 15, 2007)

I Was wondering whats the Best strain For a small grow prolly in a space no more then 3 ft high in stealth conditions ... look more into indica's ? even thou sativa has a better smoke ? or wont it matter? i im looking for 
higher yeild/less smell / potency/ smaller size anyone have any experience with a plant like that. ? i know not all those things will work together but im looking for opinions on a strain that has more of those characteristic's then others.. thanks for any help


----------



## dursky (Aug 15, 2007)

mazar.......................


----------



## DOT5262 (Aug 15, 2007)

any info that goes along with that ? or just throwing out a name ?


----------



## Drizzle (Aug 15, 2007)

*Mazar® marijuana seeds from Dutch Passion.
2nd price "High Times Cup" 1999
2nd price "Highlife Cup" 2002*
This is an upgraded strain of our valued former Afghan/Skunk. We improved the variety in 1997. The taste is softer than before and we managed to improve on yield. The Afghani (Mazar-i-Shariff) part is a very short Christmas tree-like cannabis plant, 100% Indica and very resinous. The F1-cross with Skunk #1 gives the variety a bigger yield and better taste. Very good "up" high. As both parents are very consistent, the offspring are very consistent too.
THC = 19.5%, CBD < 0.1%

Flowering period: 8-9 weeks 

PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ]



This is one I want to try next myself. I hear it has a good taste and high. I am also flowering in a small space. 



I also hear that AK47 does well:
*AK47 cannabis seeds from Serious Seeds.*
This is an easy to grow cannabis plant that produces award winning marijuana and is our most popular strain. These cannabis seeds produce plants that are of medium height and produce good yields of marijuana quite quickly. This plant has an extremely *STRONG* odour and smoke. Take extra care with odour control when growing these marijuana plants near neighbours. The name AK 47 was given not out of any idea of violence, but more in association with the "one hit wonder" that this marijuana is. 
Quality without compromise makes AK47 marijuana suitable for commercial grows or home use. These marijuana plants have a short flowering period for a sativa, producing compact, not too leafy buds that gleam with a coat of resin crystals. 
Winning *8 prizes!!* in Cannabis competitions, including second prize for the *Best Indica* in the *2003 High Times Cannabis Cup*, proves it is a favourite with the marijuana growing public and smokers everywhere. An independent lab test showed 21.5% THC in the samples at the *Cannabis Cup 1999*, the highest of all entries that year. Medicinal plant. 
Flowering period: 53 - 63 days 
Yield: 350- 500 grams/m2 
Qty: *10 Seeds*
Breeder: Serious Seeds
Recommended for: *Indoor marijuana growing*
PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ]

"Give AK47 to your enemy and make peace forever"


----------



## Ceese (Aug 15, 2007)

doesn't have to be indica. read up on LST growing and go get some sativa beans.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 15, 2007)

*I'd stick with the Indica with a small grow space.*


----------



## DOT5262 (Aug 15, 2007)

well that presents a problem conflicting opinnions..... i have a question .. say i have a 
2 1/2 - 3 ft height to work with how big would the pot be.. and how tall could the actuall plant get.. 1 ft? 1 1/2 tops ? on top of the 4-6 inch high pot ? could i get even a decent yeild from that ? say 2-4 plants


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 15, 2007)

*Generally pot's height is about 10". Subtract that from your max plant height and account for whatever distance you'll keep you lights from the tops of plants ....Even less room.* 

*Go with an Indica and keep your veg time short. Allowing for the plant to double in size before its finished up. It can be done with a Sativa....but you'll be doing alot more "plant management". *


----------



## DOT5262 (Aug 15, 2007)

see thats some usefull info ^^ but 10 inch high pot ? is that really necissary for a plant that will be under 2 ft ? mabe i could get away with something alittle smaller ?

(indica's give a body buzz ? is there any indica's which.. have a more upity high not just couch highs?)
( mabe white widow indica/sativa mix and has a very good reputation for being amoung the best?)
( with some lst and some toping might work well )


----------



## marketresource (Sep 9, 2007)

I am growing in a small space also.. 

I'm going to go with the lowryder 2 strain, the citral strain, the Top 44 strain, or the misty strain.

Heres some info I found while researching the same thing you are:

*LOWRYDER #2*
Lowryder #2 is bigger, more bushy and makes more buds than the original Lowryder and because of this, produces a much bigger harvest. A negative point is that #2, because of its size, is a little more difficult to hide in the garden. This plant is a mix of Northern Lights, Santa Maria and a ruderal. The ruderal genes make it possible that a light cycle of 12/12 is not needed for the plant to start blooming. In a way, it starts to bloom right after germination, even if the plant is in the light for 24 hours a day. Furthermore, Lowryder #2 will stay quite small (50 - 80 cm.) and will be ready for harvesting 9 weeks after the seeds are put in the ground.
*F1 **hybrid*
In my opinion Lowryder #2 is wrongly referred to as a F1 hybrid. The number 2 is a Lowryder - Santa Maria cross. Where the auto flowing trait is given on to the new strain through several times breeding back to the original Lowryder. The outcome can never be a F1 hybrid, because a F1 hybrid is a F1 mix of two different true breeding strains. As a result of this, the Lowryder #2 is not completely stable, as would be expected from a F1 hybrid. Although, al plants have the auto flowering trait, there is a diversity in appearance, from more indica like to more sativa like. But what needs to be said is that the Lowryder #2 is giving a much bigger yield than the original Lowryder and the diversity in the strain can in time easy be taken out by careful selection in the breeding process.


*Citral*.Genetics for this strain come from the Hindu Kush mountain region near the village district of Chitral. Citral produces a mellow herbal taste, very good yield and hard buds. For larger yeilds, grow relatively tall before changing the photo period. The aroma from the buds is fresh, almost like fabric softener. The buzz is an interesting cerebral experience despite its indica heritage. 


*Top 44* is one of our top commercial strains. Top 44 is our fastest flowering variety which under ideal conditions can be ready in ~6 weeks. This strain stays low and does not branch to much making it ideal for confined gardens or sea of green farming. Top 44 is a strong easy to grow plant and a great selection for the first timer. Top 44 has also proven to be a great balcony producer. The smoke is deep and skunky with a long lasting buzz. 


*Misty* is a short and stocky plant. The lime green bubble like leaves are thick and heavy like salad. Buds are dense and covered with THC glands extending to the shade leaves. Though Misty shares genes with white Widow, it finishes earlier and produces tighter buds with a greater yield. Misty gives off a powerful musky smell, some say it is like old sweat. Unlike its near offensive aroma, misty smokes sweet and leaves a sugar after taste in the mouth. 

You can find other strains like this and buy seeds at DutchSeeds..

I have a link in my info


----------



## gvega187 (Aug 24, 2008)

yes I just purchased this top 44. It claims to be able to harvest in 6 weeks under perfect conditions. I am hoping this is true...and that quality is not sacrificed. 

Anyone ever grown it? 

Anyone ever grown mazar either?


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Oct 4, 2011)

Great input.


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks some good information. Thanks.


----------



## RAIDERNUT (Nov 9, 2013)

Pretty much any auto strain. I use 3 gallon bucket with about 4 1/2 feet feet to work with and still have about 1 1/2 feet below light. Only problem is the yields are smaller.


----------



## Jogro (Nov 9, 2013)

Six year old thread, dudes. If this guy hasn't figured out what strain to use by now, chances are good he isn't going to!

To answer the question, in my opinion, for a new grower with limited vertical height, the best choice is either a pure indica plant, or a strong indica dominant hybrid. 

This will be easiest to control height, and will finish fastest. Fast finish is extra good for a new grower, because it limits vertical height, limits the chances for problems to develop, and helps build experience quicker. Indicas are also usually easiest to manage from a training/pruning standpoint, and most of them will do well with minimal/negligible training. 

Yes, its *possible* to grow hazes or other sativa dominant plants inside limited spaces, but that's probably the single most challenging type of indoor grow, and I'd reserve those for experienced growers, not for individuals just starting out, let alone starting out with an untested and short new setup. 

In terms of specific strains, there are any number that could work. Personally I would NOT use an auto for this, because I think there are high quality regular/photoperiod plants that will work just as well or better and give you a little more flexibility in terms of training, maintaining veg, taking clones, and reflowering, but you certainly could use one. 

For a pure indica, I'm particularly partial to Williams Wonder (grow report in my signature) because its short and stocky with high yield, high potency, and relatively good scent/flavor. It responds well to minimal training and is easy to clone. Most plants will finish in 64-68 days, and the plant barely doubles in height from the beginning to end of flower. 

AK47 is a good choice (though high odor). Mazar mentioned above could work. Afghan #1 and Hindu-Kush are two other really old school classic indicas that are easy to grow.


----------



## mute (Nov 9, 2013)

You could use the old sea of green in 5 " squars with anyone of the indicas..just do a bunch of little ones veg em for a week n flower em youll end up with a bunch of big buds on a stick....you just have to do more plants in your box...


----------

